#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Рэйки

## Юндрун Топден

Привет всем!
Имею предложение - просьбу :Smilie: 
Дело вот в чем: недавно меня познакомили с этим способом лечения, сейчас уже имею передачу второй ступени. Использовал на себе, на родных и друзьях, в результативности метода убедился лично.
Сейчас с другом (он мастер Рэйки со стажем) хотим начать заниматься этим делом вплотную. Навыки, хоть и небольшие и место для проведения сеансов есть, желание помогать тоже.
Теперь собственно к предложению\просьбе :Smilie:  нам нужен опыт и отзывы, т.е. клиенты. Поэтому хочу пригласить друзей буддистов испробовать метод на себе (или может кто то уже был на сеансах). Если кому то интересно, пишите в личку!

P.s. Располагаемся в Питере.

----------


## Dondhup

На мой взгляд это разводка и обман. Буддисту подобными вещами заниматься не к  лицу. Хотите помогать больным людям - практикуйте Будду Медицины или других идамов.

----------

Дондог (26.10.2011), Читтадхаммо (26.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вроде как в Открытый мир приезжал какой-то тибетский монах давать рейке. Если я ничего не путаю.

ЗЫ
нет, извиняюсь, не тибетский, а австралийский )))
Но при этом инструктор ФПМТ, однако...
http://savetibet.ru/2011/06/15/lobsa...el-moscow.html

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вроде как в Открытый мир приезжал какой-то тибетский монах давать рейке. Если я ничего не путаю.


Есть такая фигня, как "тибетское рэйки". Нечто вроде экспресс-курса традиционного рэйки. К буддизму, равно как и к остальным религиям отношения не имеет никакого. Говорят. что работает, но не пробовал - не знаю

Андрюш, специально для тебя. "Фанатизм есть признак подавленного сомнения...Если человек действительно убежден в своей правоте, он абсолютно спокоен и может обсуждать противоположную точку зрения без тени негодования." (Карл Густав Юнг) Прежде чем что-либо критиковать, стоит посмотреть насколько тот или иной метод работает. На вопрос о рэйки ЧННР ответил: "Я не знаю что это" Но мы-то знаем кто знает все обо всем, ведь правда?  :Smilie:

----------

Kit (23.10.2011), Won Soeng (24.10.2011), Wyrd (24.10.2011), Аминадав (25.10.2011), Буль (24.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.10.2011), Сергей Хос (23.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011), Шавырин (23.10.2011), Юндрун Топден (23.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Буддисту подобными вещами заниматься не к  лицу.


И правда, а чо тут некошерно-то?

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> На мой взгляд это разводка и обман. Буддисту подобными вещами заниматься не к  лицу. Хотите помогать больным людям - практикуйте Будду Медицины или других идамов.


Ок, скажу это же всем своим знакомым врачам-буддистам (имеющим традиционное медицинское образование), а также психологам, и тд :Smilie: 
Кто то может и считает Рэйки духовным путем и практикует, дело каждого.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

> На мой взгляд это разводка и обман. Буддисту подобными вещами заниматься не к  лицу. Хотите помогать больным людям - практикуйте Будду Медицины или других идамов.


Ну так и аспирин в "лету канет"  :Wink: 

Кстати, где-то я подобное уже слышал... ах,да христиане-харизматы

----------

Юндрун Топден (23.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> И правда, а чо тут некошерно-то?


Обманывать, да еще за бабки  нехорошо. Сколько там "посвящение в очередную ступень" рейке стоит?

----------

Дондог (26.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Ок, скажу это же всем своим знакомым врачам-буддистам (имеющим традиционное медицинское образование), а также психологам, и тд
> Кто то может и считает Рэйки духовным путем и практикует, дело каждого.


Не знаю как ваши знакомые врачи, но в тибетской традиции эмчи практикую Ваджраяну, а не рейке.

----------

Дондог (26.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Обманывать, да еще за бабки  нехорошо. Сколько там "посвящение в очередную ступень" рейке стоит?


Да сколько бы ни стоило. Если они считают, что это действительно помогает, то обмана нет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011), Шавырин (23.10.2011), Юндрун Топден (23.10.2011)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Окей о Рэйки и о "за и против" можно вдоволь начитаться на соответствующих сайтах. Здесь остается только предложение, обсуждаемое в личке. Всем спасибо!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011), Шавырин (23.10.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Привет всем!
> Имею предложение - просьбу
> Дело вот в чем: недавно меня познакомили с этим способом лечения, сейчас уже имею передачу второй ступени. Использовал на себе, на родных и друзьях, в результативности метода убедился лично.
> Сейчас с другом (он мастер Рэйки со стажем) хотим начать заниматься этим делом вплотную. Навыки, хоть и небольшие и место для проведения сеансов есть, желание помогать тоже.
> Теперь собственно к предложению\просьбе нам нужен опыт и отзывы, т.е. клиенты. Поэтому хочу пригласить друзей буддистов испробовать метод на себе (или может кто то уже был на сеансах). Если кому то интересно, пишите в личку!
> 
> P.s. Располагаемся в Питере.


Знавал нескольких мастеров  рейки. Одна кончила сумасшествием. Остальные находятся явно не в полном адеквате.
Будьте поосторожнее с этими вещами. Если вы начинаете транслировать через себя чью-то стороннюю силу, может получится так, что не вы контролируете её, а она  - вас.

----------

Dondhup (24.10.2011), Fyodor (24.10.2011), Велеслав (15.10.2012), Дондог (26.10.2011), Же Ка (24.10.2011), Иван Горяинов (28.01.2012), Леонид Ш (24.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011)

----------

